# General > Photography >  Sunsets & sunrises

## Raven

Please post your sunsets & sunrises here  ::  

Sunset over Brims Ness

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## eastend



----------


## 2little2late

Excellent photo eastend.

----------


## Kenn



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## squeezy

You'll have to bear with me as this is my first time posting a photo, hope it works.




Aha, sussed it after a few attempts!

----------


## Isis

> You'll have to bear with me as this is my first time posting a photo, hope it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, sussed it after a few attempts!


Love the picture squeezy.  :Grin:  

phoenix, fantastic stuff as always.

----------


## Isis

Building at West Gills;

----------


## Isis

Forss:

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_

i was up at 5 in the morning to take this photo lol but i think it was worth it  :Smile:

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## macleod_callum



----------


## highlander

Beautiful photos lizz and calum

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## highlander

So beautiful, great to see where you live, keep up the great work

----------


## 2little2late



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## eastend



----------


## eastend



----------


## eastend



----------


## ice box

cracking picture eastend  ::

----------


## eastend

cheers Ice Box

----------


## highlander

Fantastic pictures phil and eastend

----------


## porshiepoo

Spooky sunset. The eye just seemeed to open! Wooooooooooo. ::

----------


## ice box



----------


## 2little2late



----------


## Astra

love the pictuer everyone  :Wink:

----------


## highlander



----------


## cullbucket

Winter Sunset Thurso

----------


## cullbucket

And Another

----------


## Sporran

Aww, cullbucket, those are beautiful, thanks! Makes me feel closer to Thurso, ma hametoon!  :Smile:

----------


## grumpyhippo

Looking across Thurso bay this morning

----------


## souperman



----------


## Kenn

Beautiful pic cullbucket, was that you standing next to me shivering?

----------


## cuddlepop

Loved the sun set pictures.Souperman the sky in your photo's looks like its on fire...Beautiful. :Grin:

----------


## souperman

> Loved the sun set pictures.Souperman the sky in your photo's looks like its on fire...Beautiful.


Thanks Cuddlepop, just the right place at the right time, it only stayed like this for a couple of minutes.

----------


## souperman



----------


## souperman



----------


## Sporran

> Thanks Sporran, although I would have much preferred to have been in California snapping the sunset where you were !


Actually, it was my husband who took the photo whilst he was in California on a business trip, lucky duck that he was! I was back home on the other side of the continent. I've been as far west as Colorado, but that was a number of years ago. I'll get to California one of these days though, I'm sure! 

P.S. I love your moonrise and sunrise photos too, souperman. I almost feel like I'm actually in Caithness gazing up at that moon - it looks so real on my screen!  :Grin:

----------


## ATHRoss

Took this last night.



and here is a 100% crop of the moon taken 10 minutes later.



regards

ATHRoss

----------


## souperman

> Took this last night.
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a 100% crop of the moon taken 10 minutes later.
> 
> 
> 
> regards
> ...


Fantastic photos !

----------


## Ann

Yes, wonderful aren't they? Thanks for sharing them.

----------


## phoenix

The sunsets and sunrises are beautiful......the moon pics.... brilliant!  :Smile:

----------


## j4bberw0ck

This is my attempt at the moonrise on 8 September, seen over part of Scapa Flow:





And this was a little later on as we got home:

----------


## j4bberw0ck

This one was a few years ago now, seen from St Peter's Pool, Deerness:






And this

----------


## souperman

Orkney pictures are stunning, well done.

----------


## Sporran

Fabulous pics, ATHRoss and jbber4w0ck, and I enjoyed your sunbow too, phoenix.  :Smile:

----------


## highlander

Looking over Thurso, and dunnet head, you can see the lamp lit at dunnet head lighthouse.

----------


## eastend



----------


## eastend



----------


## doad

from dornock bridge

----------


## plutonio

please help, new to this but how do i go about attaching a photo?

----------


## j4bberw0ck

Plutonio, look >>>here<<< and if you're still stuck, give a shout.

----------


## plutonio

sunrise over Lobito bay.

----------


## kas



----------


## donsinc

Sunrise, October 2005, Alberta, Canada:

----------


## Ann

Wow, what a beautiful picture; thanks Don! I just love sunsets and sunrises and I'm lucky in that I see the sunsets over Scrabster.

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Deemac

Sky looking towards Thurso - 1st September 2006

----------


## Deemac

Same view taken - 26th September 2006

----------


## Isis

The sun was actually setting in the other direction.

----------


## Isis



----------


## calish6

Something Differn't

----------


## calish6

Another strange sight

----------


## Isis

> Something Differn't


Great photo. Where did you take this from?

----------


## calish6

Friend of mine took it from on top of a turbine at Bhien Ghlass near Oban.

----------


## donss

from my house looking back towards the Parish Church & town centre

----------


## caithnessboyagee

Wick river in the spring

----------


## caithnessboyagee

Wick river again in spring these was taken with my phone a bit on the little side

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kopernicus

Sunset on the Noosa River

----------


## souperman

Fantastic photo, clouds look amazing..

----------


## grumpyhippo

The causewaymire wind farm this afternoon

----------


## grumpyhippo



----------


## candyfloss

My 9 yrs old took this pic when she had a shot of her dads camera.

----------


## Isis



----------


## Kopernicus

Sunset near Oludeniz - Turkey. Taken last July at 1500ft in a Microlight.




And the view in the opposite direction over Oludeniz beach:

----------


## doad



----------


## doad



----------


## doad



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn

Started of in shades of blue,gold and coral that deepened and deepened and eventually shaded to a dusky rose against  grey clouds. The show lastest for almost 30mins.

----------


## cuddlepop

Lizz the colours are beautiful.Thanks for posting them. :Grin:

----------


## grantyg



----------


## grantyg



----------


## highlander



----------


## Stumurf

lock calder, albeit a bit grainy....

And one of my favourite memories of new zealand

----------


## Sporran

Great pics, Stumurf! Lovely sunset over Loch Calder, and your New Zealand pic is amazing!! It looks so ethereal!  ::  Whereabouts in NZ was it taken?

----------


## Stumurf

On the outkirts of wanaka, i have to admit the picture isnt mine, i was in this position so many times but i either forgot to either bring or even use my camera, I find it way too easy to get wrapped up in the moment and then think "wouldnt that have made a great picture... D'OH..."

Thank Something for the internet as most of my best memories are off people i met while traveling and hiking who kept in touch and shared the photo's that they managed to take while in my company.

I have a loads of others that are my own work but the quality isnt too clever as i only had a low MP camera with me at the time.

----------


## colmac

Never having posted a photo to the forum before, I hope this one uploads ok.

----------


## Sapphire2803

Taken out my kitchen window a few weeks ago.

----------


## footie chick

> Taken out my kitchen window a few weeks ago.


Can we swap kitchens?   ::

----------


## dragonfly

not really a sunrise or sunset but pretty

----------


## Torvaig

Lovely pictures, one of my favourite places to walk with my dog. Thanks for sharing it.

----------


## Glenys Hirst

Thanks for sharing the photo..brings back happy memories of our family holidays up in Caithness..My children enjoy playing on the beach when we come up each year to visit my mum and dad in Thurso.

----------


## highlander



----------


## Sapphire2803

Out the kitchen window again  :Smile:  30/1/07

----------


## Lolabelle

You lucky thing. I don't even have a window in my kitchen, just a door. We pulled the wall out between the kitchen and lounge though to open it up a bit.
I used to have a nice view of mountains, but someone built a house next door.  ::

----------


## Oddquine

Looking out at the old house

----------


## ATHRoss

Windfarm from Camster Road last September;



ATHRoss

----------


## nirofo

Yes, I must agree, they spoil what would otherwise be a nice sunset photograph.

nirofo.

----------


## Julia

> Windfarm from Camster Road last September;
> 
> 
> 
> ATHRoss



What a fantastic photo!  It's really beautiful

----------


## Julia

Attachment 774

Taken from the Service Bridge here in Wick

----------


## Isis



----------


## grumpyhippo

Bettyhill pm 13.04.07

----------


## Torvaig

Wow; that is breath-taking! Many thanks for sharing it GH.

----------


## Sporran

Beautiful, serene photo, grumpyhippo. It's so vivid, I almost feel like I'm actually standing there watching the sunset myself!  ::

----------


## Bobbyian

lovely GH....  my MUM used to live in the middle of that picture  just up the road from Skerray hall

----------


## ATHRoss

Loch Watten - 12/04/07




ATHRoss

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## psyberyeti

This is the view from my kitchen window in Bettyhill.

----------


## psyberyeti

Torrisdale bay again (sorry, I'm on a roll at the moment..)

----------


## Lolabelle

Nothing at all to be sorry about, Psyberyeti, they are beautiful photos.

----------


## Bobinovich

Two superb contrasting photos there psyberyeti.  The first one looks like the sky is on fire while the second looks icy cool in comparison.  Both are beautiful.

----------


## Kenn

The building is a mews built circa 1787

----------


## Foxy



----------


## Kenn

Very hurried shot before this disapeared this evening.

----------


## amanda

this was taken a few days ago

----------


## dan67



----------


## futurelegends

Sunset From Zia

----------


## horse

taken from dornoch bridge a couple of years ago if i remember right

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## dan67



----------


## dan67



----------


## horse



----------


## wicker05



----------


## psyberyeti

only just got back home - too tired to write anything...


burble

Anitra in the background.

----------


## dessie

taken last night from my back door.....






  please advise me on my mistakes...

----------


## dessie



----------


## Raven

Wow, great sunsets everyone! Very nice images of your boat trip psyber!! Ups wrong thread! :-)

----------


## Raven

Hey dessie, apart form the date in the pic, your shots are quite good! The dark houses and trees make a good eye catcher! If I would have that view in the evening I would be glued to the window each night :-)))

----------


## psyberyeti

Excellent silhouettes dessie. I've tried and failed.

It was a great boat trip Raven. Out again today, but still no basking shark. One seal though.  ::

----------


## thejudd



----------


## thejudd



----------


## Deemac

Thejudd, great first shot (though I would clone out the lamppost head).

Reminds me of a Genesis track on Wind & Wuthering called "Blood on the rooftops" 

Nice sky ::  and I love the birds (I know you had this all planned and spent hours waiting for the perfect moment).

----------


## joxville

> 


I love this pic, absolutely brilliant.

----------


## Bobbyian

Sunset comms

----------


## joxville

> 


I love this shot, the reflection, it's so sultry.

----------


## thejudd

Of course DeeMac lol  I spent hours and hours waiting for the birds to be in the right place before I took the pic lol  ::    I didn't notice the birds till I looked at the pics on my pc lol

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Not s[img=http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/4669/010285ra2.th.jpg]ure if this will work, but posted this photo in the bird watching.

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au

> I love this shot, the reflection, it's so sultry.


Just for you I pulled back a bit,more beam,cloud is smoke from burning the sugar cane wind was in the right direction

----------


## Sporran

That's beautiful, darkie! The large version is even better than the small one. Makes me feel like I'm right there!  :Smile:

----------


## Riffman

One from last night up by Yarrows.  The sunset was a let down, but the misty water was lovely.



Cheers,

Sam

----------


## Bobinovich

Beautiful and haunting Riffman  :Grin:

----------


## wifie

Loving that shot riffman - very spooky!

----------


## Riffman

Thanks!

It was strange mist, 10 minutes later I could see nothing across the loch!

----------


## Deemac

Nicely captured Riffman. Quality work. 

With a better sky it would be fabulous.

----------


## North Light

Riffman,

Beautiful photograph, give a wonderful sense of tranquility.

----------


## Deemac

Here's the sunset taken on Friday (16 May 2008) Looking West towards Thurso from Murkle. (Sigma 400mm lens)

----------


## thejudd

stunning shot deemac wonderful colours

----------


## Kenn

That's a great picture Deemac, brought back memories of my first visit to Caithness when we had one of the best sunsets I have ever seen.The sky and The Pentland Firth went through shades of yellow,to orange and then flame red, we watched from Dunnet Head as it transformed the whole vista.

----------


## North Light

Deemac,
Great picture, love the use of a long lens.

----------


## Kenn

Caught these two tonight as the sun vanished over the hill.

----------


## astroman

Great photos Riffman, Deemac & Lizz.

Lizz - it looks like the Sun is starting to melt the ground as it touches it in the first one!

Deemac - If I hadn't seen many similarly amazing sunsets from Caithness & Sutherland I'd be thinking you tampered with the colour settings  :Wink:

----------


## Average

Here is one from a few years ago, Eilean Donan Castle at sunset. Heavily PS'ed



And sunrise in the Borders.

----------


## SunnyChick

Macleod callum - love that picture with the trees reflected in the water.  It's a good shot.  How did you do that?  Was it just a lucky point and click job, or did you have to use any special filters, etc?  It's beautiful.

----------


## astroman

Fantastic photos, Average. I like them both a lot!

----------


## North Light

LIZZ, well caught.

Average, The photo of Eilean Donan Castle is beautifully processed, but my favourite of the two is the border sunrise, love the simplicity of the image.

----------


## Deemac

> Deemac - If I hadn't seen many similarly amazing sunsets from Caithness & Sutherland I'd be thinking you tampered with the colour settings


"Tamper with the colour"!! God forgive. I'm a real photographer - my conscience would never allow me to alter my true art!! ::  :Wink: 

OK (back to reality) - so maybe I adjusted the black & white points and sharpened a little . . . . . . :-))

----------


## Deemac

Average - Quality work.

----------


## Kenn

The contrails were responsible for this effect tonight.

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Sapphire2803



----------


## Average

> Macleod callum - love that picture with the trees reflected in the water. It's a good shot. How did you do that? Was it just a lucky point and click job, or did you have to use any special filters, etc? It's beautiful.


I am going to assume that you are directing that to me.  You are referring to Highlander? I think his name was Connor Maclead. 

It was a couple of years ago but I think I had a ND filter and a Grad ND filter to balance the sky/water and enable a long exposure. An exposure time of approx 25 seconds gives the water it calm glassy look.  

I did the same with the shot below, this is Crummock Water at sunrise.

----------


## Kenn

Love the first two average, the castle always makes for a great picture but the tree in The Borders is almost oriental in it's aspect, could see that on the side of a Japaneses vase.

----------


## Sapphire2803



----------


## Kevin Milkins

Just having a play to see if I can make photobucket work.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Another attempt with photobucket with a smaller size.

----------


## dessie

cocobay  antigua  taken 2 weeks ago...

----------


## anneoctober

> 


This is my favourite , fantastic :Smile:

----------


## anneoctober

> Here is one from a few years ago, Eilean Donan Castle at sunset. Heavily PS'ed
> 
> 
> 
> And sunrise in the Borders.


This tree is just fab, moody, misty OH yeah ! Bring them on!  :Grin:

----------


## magtomich

The  sunsets the last two nights have been really beautiful. Caithness has surely some of the best sunsets in the world.  ( my opinion at least)

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn

The bright streak is a con trail.

----------


## Kenn

Well hope that means the fine weather is back to stay!

----------


## Deemac

Taken tonight (04 June 2008) looking towards Thurso - best for a long time (but still never got UNDER the cloud cover!!)

----------


## _awayoflife_

thanks anneoctober =)

----------


## 2little2late



----------


## Kenn

Am wondering why all the sunsets down here seem to be yellow / orange of late, not seen a decent red one in months, wonder if it's down to some form of pollution.

----------


## Kenn



----------


## George Brims

> Am wondering why all the sunsets down here seem to be yellow / orange of late, not seen a decent red one in months, wonder if it's down to some form of pollution.


Quite the opposite Lizz. Red sunsets are more frequent when there is *more* pollution in the air, especially smoke. You should see some of the reds we get after large brush fires in California. 

However there is some influence of particle size too. When there is a lot of dust (as opposed to tinier smoke particles), sunsets tend to be yellow.

----------


## George Brims

http://forum.caithness.org/attachmen...1&d=1213307185
Hpim1311 shrunk.jpg

Above Big Bear, California, February 2007.

----------


## North Light

LIZZ,
Great shots, the first one is a gem.

George Brims,
Wonderful cloud structure.

----------


## Kenn

Quite amazing cloud formation gbrims and thanks for the polllution information, looks like I'm going to have to get the wind to veer southerly to get my red sunsets.

----------


## North Light

Lizz,

Some of the best sunsets happen during harvest time, the dust in the air from harvest providing the pollution.

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn

The whole sky went these amazing shades at 9.15pm not seen such colour for a long while.

----------


## nirofo

Sunset!

*Yacht at sunset.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## Sporran

LIZZ, you have been catching some real beauties, lately.  :Smile: 

Nirofo, yours is gorgeous too. What a tranquil scene with the boat!  ::  Was that taken in Caithness?

----------


## nirofo

> LIZZ, you have been catching some real beauties, lately. 
> 
> Nirofo, yours is gorgeous too. What a tranquil scene with the boat!  Was that taken in Caithness?


 
Hi Sporran

Sorry to say it was taken in North Berwick.

nirofo.

----------


## Sporran

Well it's still beautiful, Nirofo!  :Smile:

----------


## Sporran

Taken December 2007.

----------


## North Light

Sporran,
Lovely colours in the sky, but it does look cold.

----------


## Kenn

Lovely Sporran such a moody shot.

----------


## Kenn

Just loved the way the shafts of light were radiated across the sky.

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## wifie

Gorgeous shot Sporran.  You get great sunsets too Lizz!

----------


## Sporran

> Sporran,
> Lovely colours in the sky, but it does look cold.


Thanks, North Light. A "fire" in the sky, and cold snow down below!  :: 

Thank you for your nice comments too, LIZZ and Wifie.  :Smile:

----------


## Kenn

No amazing colour effects last night just a beautiful spread of rays from behind some very threatening clouds

----------


## Dusty



----------


## Kenn

Stunning dusty puts mine to shame!

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Dusty

> Stunning dusty puts mine to shame!


Can't agree with you Liz, you've put up some real crackers on this thread imo.

----------


## wifie

Lovely one tonight but not sure I did it justice!

----------


## Anne x

That is lovely think you did it complete justice it is one of the best yet

----------


## Sporran

That is gorgeous, wifie! Such vivid colours!   ::

----------


## Sapphire2803



----------


## wifie

Real fire in those Sapphire  :Smile:

----------


## North Light

Sapphire2803,
Wow, real stunners, a great range of colours.

----------


## stroma88

taken a few months ago during the highland open.

----------


## stroma88

sunrise, taken out my bedroom window in castletown!

----------


## wifie

Wow great first posts Stroma!  No 1 is lovely and the clouds look like smoke in no 2.

----------


## wifie

After a horrible misty and wet start to August I am rewarded with a beautiful evening sky!






Just lookin at these and it is hard to believe the second one was taken by just moving the camera back - looks like a different sky - but it is the same sky at the same time!

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Another nice sunset tonight and took this one looking up the river at the bridge in Bridge street Wick.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

The  statue at the end of Bridge Street.

----------


## wifie

Like the silhouettes in the first on Kev but no 2 looks like a wifie on a broomstick wi a funny hat on!  ::

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Like the silhouettes in the first on Kev but no 2 looks like a wifie on a broomstick wi a funny hat on!


LOL .I have not seen you in Wick on a broomstick wifie.

I thought the statue looked a bit like Larry Grayson saying "Ooo shut that door". :Wink: lol

----------


## wifie

He didna wear a hat tho!  PMSL  Ye must have missed me Kevin often up in Caithness!  :Wink:

----------


## Kevin Milkins

OK then ,what about whats his face forgot his name  saying "nay nay and thrice nay" in Up Pompey

----------


## wifie

Frankie Howerd - yep I could see that - bit like a toga!  ::

----------


## joxville

Titter ye not!

----------


## Sporran

I love your photo looking up the river towards the bridge, Kevin. It's so serene!  ::

----------


## stroma88

out at castletown in may this year



fishing in the middle of winter !?!

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Nice photos stroma88
did you catch any fish?

----------


## stroma88

thank you  :Smile: 
my boyfriend and brother took me out in a freezing cold night to go fishing and they didnt catch anything! least i got some good photos before my fingers fell off!

----------


## Sporran

Those are lovely, stroma88, and I especially like the second one. What is the object silhouetted on the left hand side of the first pic? 

I also like your photo in post 243, where the setting sun is on the horizon, just above the sea.  :Smile:

----------


## stroma88

thank you very much!

it the old windmill down near the harbour in castletown.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3123/...b2dd9c.jpg?v=0

----------


## Deemac

> thank you 
> my boyfriend and brother took me out in a freezing cold night to go fishing and they didnt catch anything! least i got some good photos before my fingers fell off!


Just a little tip - I play drums and very occasionally play outdoors so I bought some cycling gloves (full finger) to keep my hands warm while still retaining as much feel for the sticks as possible while playing. 

Discovered they were also great for colder/outdoor photographic work etc. Just an idea if you do much outdoor shoots.

----------


## stroma88

thats a good idea! il have to get some. thanks
i was stuck with my fingerless gloves. kept my hands warm but made my fingers feel even colder!

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Yet another lovely sunset in Wick tonight and I took a few photos as the evening drew to a close, from my doorstep looking up the street.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Number 2 of 3

----------


## Kevin Milkins

And number 3 of 3

----------


## Sapphire2803

Who can tell me where this is?

----------


## wifie

Really like no 3 Kev - super colours!

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Go on ,give us a clue.

----------


## Sapphire2803

It's definitely in Caithness lol

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> It's definitely in Caithness lol


Ill have a shot at Auckengill then.lol

----------


## Sapphire2803

You're only 3 miles out  :Smile:  

It's Keiss

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> You're only 3 miles out  
> 
> It's Keiss


Was it tonight?

----------


## Sapphire2803

Yeah, I decided it was a good idea to go for a bike ride. So if anyone wonders. I was the one on the old ten speed, who sounded like I needed to be put in an iron lung.  :Grin:

----------


## Sporran

Well done, Sapphire and Kevin for capturing such a gorgeous sunset! It was truly heavenly!  :Smile:

----------


## Sporran

> out at castletown in may this year





> Those are lovely, stroma88, and I especially like the second one. What is the object silhouetted on the left hand side of the first pic? 
> 
> I also like your photo in post 243, where the setting sun is on the horizon, just above the sea.





> thank you very much!
> 
> it the old windmill down near the harbour in castletown.
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3123/...b2dd9c.jpg?v=0


Gosh, it almost looks like a broch, doesn't it?  ::

----------


## donsinc

Camrose, Alberta, Canada, August 1, 2008 top, August 3, 2008 bottom:

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Last night's sunset in Armadale:

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Thanks for sharing those with us CM .I like the second one best as I am a tractor fan.lol

----------


## arana negra

Sunset at the weekend here in southern Spain.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I went crabbing down Wick harbour with my grandaughter and took this one with the sun gone down behind the town.

----------


## Deemac

Here's one of mine from last night

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Nice to see you out getting your oats last night Deemac.lol
Great photo ,as always and thanks for posting it.KM

----------


## Kenn

Love the shot Deemac but the heavy frame certainly detracts from the grace of the silhouetted ears.

----------


## wicker05

A couple I took from my garden this evening

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Thank you for those wicker05.
The end to yet another perfect day. :Smile:

----------


## Tugmistress

two from last night 14th aug

----------


## wicker05

Nice shots Tugs  :Smile:  really like the first one.

----------


## joxville

Brilliant shots Tugs-I can just see you and I sitting there watching the sunset.  ::

----------


## joxville

> taken a few months ago during the highland open.


I love it-tried to set it as background on pc but unfortunately the sun came out ovoid.

----------


## wifie

No 1 is a beauty there Tugs!  Got a few from the 15th and will get myself into gear and maybe post!

----------


## wifie



----------


## Kevin Milkins

> 


Love the colour on the water. Nice one wifie

----------


## wifie

Sunset over Holburn Head on 15 Aug

----------


## joxville

> Sunset over Holburn Head on 15 Aug


Great pic owld yin, I've set it as my desktop background-and ye dinna get any higher compliment than that!

----------


## stroma88

> I love it-tried to set it as background on pc but unfortunately the sun came out ovoid.


first off thank you!  :Smile: 

i should have a full size version on my laptop that might work better if you would like it?
wont be home until next week to check though.

----------


## joxville

Thanks Stroma-look forward to it.

----------


## wifie

So much for that compliment  ::  lasted a long time!  ::   (Yers is a lovely pic tho Stroma!)

----------


## dolina mackenzie



----------


## Kenn

What a stunner dolina.

----------


## joxville

Dolina-fantastic-love the look of the sky on fire.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Great shot dolina.
I was out and about last night when the sun went down and was as good as I have seen up here, drat I forgot my camara ::

----------


## wifie

Stonker Dolina - like that very much!  :Smile:

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn

The same sunset caught in the rear window of my neighnour's car.

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Last night from Armadale:

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Sunset over Westerseat farm taken from Tesco car park 30-08-08

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Goodnight Caithness taken from the Sibster road 30-08-08

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Sunset, taken on the Sibster to Reiss road 30-08-08

----------


## astroman

Sunrise from the Dornoch Bridge last weekend....

----------


## wifie

Gorgeous pic Astroman!  :Smile:

----------


## wifie

Couple from last night!

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Nice ones wifie.
I do like the the sunset.
Thanks KM

----------


## nirofo

Here's another one from last night.

*Forss Windmills at Sunset.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## Kenn

No wind turbines here, just pylons!

----------


## Sporran

That's a lovely photo, nirofo!  :Smile:  Are those windmills near the former US Navy Base at Forss? (Now the UKAEA Forss Business and Technology Park).




> Here's another one from last night.
> 
> *Forss Windmills at Sunset.*
> 
> 
> *nirofo.*

----------


## joxville

Great photo nirofo, just don't show it to Madpict lol

----------


## donsinc

Sunrise this morning, Seba Beach, Alberta, Canada.

----------


## wifie

gorgeous silhouette pic donsinc

----------


## futurelegends

Watten on the Wick Side July 2008.

----------


## wifie

Oooooooooooh lovin the colours futurelegends!

----------


## futurelegends

Spotted between the midgies on e' cassie mire.

----------


## Sporran

Beautiful pics, donsinc and futurelegends!  :Smile:

----------


## Raven

Well captured fl! If this was shot on the Lybster evening I do remember them well too :-)) yeuxx!
(I would clone out the very left blad though ;-))

----------


## futurelegends

> Well captured fl! If this was shot on the Lybster evening I do remember them well too :-)) yeuxx!
> (I would clone out the very left blad though ;-))


That was no blade that was a midgie wing, but critique accepted, will do.

Yes it was that memorable Lybster night.

----------


## North Light

futurelegends,
The colours in the sky are stunning, lovely photograph.

----------


## Raven

[QUOTE=futurelegends;433960]That was no blade that was a midgie wing, QUOTE]

 ::  Wasn`t sure, but I thought this was a possibility  ::

----------


## futurelegends

Amazing what a tin of midgie spray will do!

----------


## psyberyeti

I caught a good sunset on the way back from a TCC trip out.


 ::

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Great photo Psyberyeti.
Not a bad way to end the day . :Grin: 
I was tempted to go out this evening as it was so nice but had a drop of wine with dinner. ::

----------


## wifie

Ooooh psyber that looks spooky - more like a glowing moon!  ::

----------


## Deemac

Here's the sky on Saturday 20th September 2008

----------


## Raven

> Here's the sky on Saturday 20th September 2008


.... an I thought to myself yesterday evening... I bet Deemac is out shooting now  ::

----------


## silversurfer

No great skill - was at Thurso East watching the surfing as the sun went down and hey..........

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Nice one silver surfer.
Its just great when you are in the right place at the right time  :Grin:  with the camera.

----------


## Sporran

Oooh, that's gorgeous, silversurfer! Well caught!  :Smile:

----------


## wifie

Great capture Deemac - stunning!  :Smile: 
Sizzling pic Silversurfer!  :Smile:

----------


## Deemac

Here's Sunday's show and Tonight (Monday)

----------


## stivagorm

The Sun taking a bath

----------


## stivagorm



----------


## North Light

Deemac,
Love the third, great colours.

silversurfer,
Excellent.

stivagorm,
Some good sunsets there.

----------


## stivagorm

Cheers dude, appreciate it

----------


## grumpyhippo

Loch Watten this morning.

----------


## wifie

Song for GH - "Oh What a beautiful morning..............."  :Smile:

----------


## North Light

grumpyhippo,
Excellent photograph, like it.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Heres a couple taken from the campsite looking towards Scrabster.
 


And one from Holborn Head

----------


## johnlc

Attachment 2342

outside my house in papigoe

xxxxxxxx

----------


## Kenn

Fantastic grumpyhippo not a ripple or ruffle in sight!
mph, the first 1 with the dried seed heads is lovely.

----------


## wifie

Fab MPH - love no 1 also!

----------


## North Light

Mystical Potato Head,

Some great colours, particularly like the first one.

----------


## Sporran

Grumpyhippo,  that's such a serenely beautiful scene!  :Smile: 

I love the gorgeous colours in yours, MPH, especially in the first and second.  ::

----------


## grumpyhippo

Last night near Inverness.......

----------


## dragonfly

coming up the A9 earlier this month

Crossing the Dornoch Bridge



At the Mound



both taken while the car was still going so could have been a lot clearer if we had stopped!

----------


## Anne x

Mound pic so lovely

----------


## wifie

Striking sky in Kessock bridge shot GH!  :Smile:

----------


## dan67



----------


## wicker05

Sunrise in Wick on 09/10/08

----------


## Isis



----------


## wifie

Wow that is lovely Isis!  :Smile:

----------


## silversurfer

Gwithian Beach looking back towards St Ives, Cornwall a couple of weeks ago.

----------


## Isis

Silversurfer, I like that photo a lot.

One of Thurso East.

----------


## Raven

Dunnet Beach last week sometime...

----------


## Deemac

I do like that one Raven. Nice reflection too.

----------


## wifie

Nice one Raven - the foam caught on the stones gives an other worldly quality too!

----------


## Raven

Cheers peeps! Wifie, I`m afraid the "Wordly Quality Stones" are only foam blobs :-)))

----------


## Dorrie

Lovely photo.  Something for me to aspire to.

----------


## wifie

> Nice one Raven - the foam caught on the stones gives an other worldly quality too!


Oops should have thought - there won't be stones like that on Dunnet beach!  ::

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au

Sun goes down at Boyne Island rains coming

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au

Sky kept changing every few minutes Sorry for so many,dont know when to stop

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au

::

----------


## Sporran

Well caught, darkie! Some real beauties there, and I especially like number 10!  :Smile:

----------


## Deemac

For me, all these shots would improve dramatically if you had avoided the wires right accross the images. Otherwise a nice series.

----------


## Dusty

Taken on the A9 just south of Greenloaning in Perthshire 18/11/2008.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thats a cracking sunburst Dusty.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thurso harbour



A far away looking Orkney.

----------


## wifie

Lovely colours in those MPH  :Smile:

----------


## North Light

Dusty,
Agree with MPH, you've caught the light really well.

MPH,
Really like the first shot of the Harbour.

----------


## Sporran

> MPH,
> Really like the first shot of the Harbour.


Me too! I love the colours of the sky and water, the dark silhouettes of the harbour, and the lighter silhouette of Hoy.  ::

----------


## Deemac

OK, its been a while posting a sunset. This is from my collection taken last August. (I thought it was a poor year for good sunsets!! -  or maybe I'm just getting pickier . . . . )

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

TY Wifie ,North Light & Sporran.
Here's one thats almost mono, a change from the usual splash of colour.

----------


## tjc

:: 

Some cracking sunsets and skies in here...

 ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Not spectacular by any means but i thought it was very unusual.
A bit like a pink tornado.

----------


## wifie

Love the pink tornado and the light on the water is gorgeous MPH!
Beautiful Aug sunset Deemac!  :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Another couple of pink ones from Stromness a couple of years ago.

----------


## psyberyeti

The water's warm here today - why not come on in ... :: 


http://flickr.com/photos/90288229@N0...n/photostream/



http://flickr.com/photos/90288229@N00/3068524640/

----------


## Deemac

2 great shots psyberyeti. Love the colours and mood. Are you sure a fissure in the rock hasn't opened up near Bettyhill?

----------


## psyberyeti

I see what you mean - very volcanic looking. I think I put the sharpness up on one photo to make it just a bit clearer. The colours are as taken/seen. It was absolutely freezing out there - I could hardly feel my fingers after about 10 minutes. 




> 2 great shots psyberyeti. Love the colours and mood. Are you sure a fissure in the rock hasn't opened up near Bettyhill?

----------


## Isis

> I see what you mean - very volcanic looking. I think I put the sharpness up on one photo to make it just a bit clearer. The colours are as taken/seen. It was absolutely freezing out there - I could hardly feel my fingers after about 10 minutes.


Is that 'sea smoke'? I think it is when the sea is much warmer than the air. 

Only seen it once a few years ago:

----------


## kas

When I saw this this morning I was hoping someone would post a photo on here.
A great photo Isis.

----------


## wifie

How chilly was it in Thurso for the sea to be warmer?   ::   Really interested if someone can tell me more!

----------


## psyberyeti

I think there has to be a 10C difference or something like that. It must have been about -5c here, and the sea must be somewhere between 7-10C. So that could be it. I might be wrong. I dredged it up from memory somewhere - it was covered in dust :: . 




> How chilly was it in Thurso for the sea to be warmer?  Really interested if someone can tell me more!

----------


## wifie

> I think there has to be a 10C difference or something like that. It must have been about -5c here, and the sea must be somewhere between 7-10C. So that could be it. I might be wrong. I dredged it up from memory somewhere - it was covered in dust.


Cough! Choke! Cough! (waves arms around at dust)  TY psyberyeti!  :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Cracking image of the sea smoke Isis.
Last time i saw it was way back 1995 when it was -26c at Altnaharra
and something like -15 in Thurso,the whole of the bay was covered with a wall of "smoke"
you could sea just to the waters edge and then nothing....weird.
Was out with my scope for a while last night and it was -7c so when i packed up around 2 am, it was certainly cold enough.

----------


## Deemac

Here's an effort from this Saturday afternoon (29/11/2008). It was pouring somewhere else for a change. Looked nice I thought.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I was driving down from Castletown towards Reiss and looked towards Bilbster, a photo never does justice to what you see.

----------


## North Light

Kevin,
You've caught some great lighting.

Deemac, 
Nice tones in that sky.

----------


## kas

> How chilly was it in Thurso for the sea to be warmer?  Really interested if someone can tell me more!


 When we were watching this yesterday at 9.30am the car was reading -2 however at the high school it was reading -5.

----------


## Kenn

Try as I would could n't get a sharp shot as the sky really did look like burning embers behind the tree even grandson was mesmerised.+

----------


## wifie

> When we were watching this yesterday at 9.30am the car was reading -2 however at the high school it was reading -5.


We reached *minus 7* this morning around 9am goin into Perth!  Brrrrrrrrr!  Still absolutely perishin - so white it looks like snow!  Took train to Edinburgh and it was a beautiful journey down - sun out and all frosty!  :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

A Saltire sunset

----------


## wifie

You lucky duck MPH - I saw one of those the other week but did not have my camera with me - had been thinkin it would be good for my St Andrew's day avatar and was so spooked to see it!  ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

It was taken in York,thought it was the Yorkshire toursit board's way of 
welcoming Scots to Englandshire.

----------


## wifie

I have always liked Yorkshire!  :Smile:

----------


## whitecloud

beautiful sunsets looks like the tree is on fire in that last one.Took this last year on holiday in Tiree.again this photo is not as nice as seeing and feeling the experience.Having chatted to some people you would be suprized how many folks have never seen a sun set or rise.
love light and laughter
whitecloud x

----------


## Raven

> beautiful sunsets looks like the tree is on fire in that last one.Took this last year on holiday in Tiree.again this photo is not as nice as seeing and feeling the experience.Having chatted to some people you would be suprized how many folks have never seen a sun set or rise.
> love light and laughter
> whitecloud x


Mymy, you must have a lot of vampire friends then  ::  ::

----------


## whitecloud

hehe how did you guess raven, but unlike us lucky folk here, the city folk dont get to see the sunrise or set proper because of all the buildings,I have some good friends in central london who have never seen the sun touch the horizion sad eh.

----------


## North Light

Whitecloud,

Beautiful sunset.

----------


## whitecloud

:Smile: thank you north light .
love light and lessons
whitecloud x

----------


## tjc

Tis a cracker indeed whitecloud.

Lovely colours.

 ::

----------


## nirofo

Last flight home.

*Evening flight at Brims Ness.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## Raven

Doing the school run this morning...





and then off to the dogs run...

----------


## whitecloud

lovely photos raven it was a cracker this morning ,me and the kids were looking at it on our way to school, such beautiful colours.
love light and laughter
whitecloud x

----------


## Raven

Cheers whitecloud!

Thurso silhouette...



...shot from the wobbly car :-)

----------


## wicker05

Absolutely stunning sunset whitecloud.

Raven..superb pic's, beautiful colours.

----------


## whitecloud

Thank you wicker :Smile: 










Happiness is when what you think, what you say, and what you do are in harmony.

----------


## wifie

A couple of the sky over the East Neuk of Fife morning of 20th Dec!

----------


## Deemac

Here's todays sunset (22nd December 2008 at 3.22pm) taken from Murkle looking towards Halkirk.

----------


## North Light

Wifie,
Great colours.

Deemac,
Stunning.

----------


## daviddd

Midwinter sunset, Haster, 22 Dec 08

----------


## Deemac

While daviddd gets sorted out, he's another from the same session as above.

----------


## tjc

All really lovely skies/sunsets.

I`m sure yours is lovely too daviddd but will have to wait till you post them...  ::

----------


## North Light

Deemac,

Think the colours in the second image are even better.

----------


## Colin Manson

Sunset on the beach in Venezuela & a cropped version.

----------


## Kenn

Wonderful cool blue shots Colin.

----------


## daviddd



----------


## North Light

daviddd,

Worth the wait. Great colours.

----------


## tjc

I agree...

Great colours. An amazing sky.  :Smile:

----------


## daviddd

...no stopping me now lol....

----------


## Deemac

Here's a series taken on Xmas day from Dunnet Beach. One of those fabulous skies that I just love to photograph.

----------


## Mother Bear

very nice Deemac...

----------


## tjc

3 superb photos Deemac.

Really like the skies. It`s quite a good little spot for a pic if the conditions are right.  :Smile:

----------


## North Light

Deemac,

Thats a wonderful sky, saw the sky late afternoon in Thurso but I was working  ::

----------


## nirofo

Nice stuff Deemac, I didn't realise it was such a good day yesterday, but then I probably wouldn't have noticed anyway?

nirofo.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Really striking skies Deemac,i never noticed the sky was so lovely either.(scratches head wondering why) ::

----------


## nirofo

Here's one from this afternoon.

*Thurso Castle at Sunset.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## Kevin Milkins

On the way down the line about 3 weeks ago I got this sunrise.

----------


## North Light

Kevin,
Well caught, great light.

nirofo,
The light was wonderful and you have caught it well. 
Grabbed a few myself!

----------


## Deemac

Xmas Day sunset

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Kevin,
> Well caught, great light.
> 
> nirofo,
> The light was wonderful and you have caught it well. 
> Grabbed a few myself!


Thanks North Light.
The Christmas period has thrown up some great skys.

----------


## North Light

Deemac,
Another good sunset.

Thurso Harbour was stunning this afternoon, taken at about the same time as nirofo's



http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/3141234731/

----------


## Deemac

Northlight - thanks

Love your long exposure touch to the harbour shot - great work.

----------


## Kenn

Only the second time I have seen the cliffs of Hoy glow red, watched it from Thurso too.
The low angle of the sun makes for some stunning effects this time of year just get annoyed as can only be in one place at a time!
Here's hoping my pictures will be as good.

----------


## Sporran

Thanks for sharing that, North Light. Hoy in its "ember glow" form was always one of my favourite sights when I lived in Thurso!  :Smile:

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## North Light

LIZZ,
You have caught the sunset colours, particularly like the one of the river, nearly stopped and took that view myself, but the call of a cup of tea got the better of me!

----------


## Deemac

Liz,
I too almost took these shots but the cloud cover didn't inspire me. (I think I saw you out with your camera - did you have a wooly hat on?)

----------


## Dorrie

I'm not sure if this will work, but here goes  :Smile: 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref...8778540&ref=mf

Nope, had to put it in as a link.  Taken the other day of an 8 mile walk up near Tongue.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Slightly different sunset.

----------


## Tugmistress

been a long time since i added a couple so here are mine from tonight, just taken over the garden fence

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Nice one Tugmistress,a bit of eartshine showing in the first one and the little star is Jupiter.

----------


## nirofo

*2 More from this afternoon.*

_Thurso Harbour at Sunset._


*Thurso Harbour Sunset Looking Upstream.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Nicely captured Lizz,sure was a lovely sunset.

----------


## Kenn



----------


## nirofo

*Here's another shot taken yesterday afternoon.*

*Thurso Castle at Sunset.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## Raven

Love your harbour shots nirofo! On Deemacs pics I can see that I have missed some great skies while being on holidays :-)

----------


## Raven

Dunnet Beach yesterday afternoon....

----------


## Deemac

Lovely shot Raven, nice low angle with the wave. Fabulous

----------


## Raven

> Lovely shot Raven, nice low angle with the wave. Fabulous


Cheers Deemac!

Here is the sunrise from today.... another super lovely sky!

----------


## cemmts

nowt special just nice colors

----------


## cemmts



----------


## psyberyeti

> nowt special just nice colors


 
So, what else do you expect from a photography thread called "Sunsets&Sunrise"??

----------


## nirofo

*Sunset at Coldbackie.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## wifie

Oh nirofo that looks beautifully peaceful!

----------


## cemmts

> So, what else do you expect from a photography thread called "Sunsets&Sunrise"??


Well since I'ts my picture I reserve the right to comment on it how i please.

Thanks

Problem with org is all the flamers

----------


## Kenn

Shot through the car windscreen to not as sharp as they should be.

----------


## Kenn

By St John's Square

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Julia

8th January 2009

----------


## psyberyeti

Hello cemmts, 

When I viewed your posting at work there were photos from everybody but yours only had the the words "nowt special ..."

I thought you were a flamer having a go at folks liking sunsets etc. There are some folks who just like to complain at others happiness/delight etc. Now I get home and log on. To my horror I see you did have photos and were commenting on yours. 

I really apologise from as low down as I can get. 

I'm about as sorry as I can be. 






> Well since I'ts my picture I reserve the right to comment on it how i please.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Problem with org is all the flamers

----------


## dragonfly



----------


## dragonfly



----------


## wifie

Stunning dragonfly - beautiful colours!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Lizz,Julia and Dragonfly..great pics. especially like the secong oil rig one.

----------


## Deemac

> *Sunset at Coldbackie.*
> 
> 
> *nirofo.*


O thats a beauty nirofo. Wonderful capture.

----------


## nirofo

*Here's one from this afternoon.*

*Sunset Moon - Thurso Harbour.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## dragonfly

lovely nirofo, you must have been down slightly later than me as the moon was much higher when I took my pic (3:30ish)

----------


## nirofo

> lovely nirofo, you must have been down slightly later than me as the moon was much higher when I took my pic (3:30ish)


 
Hi dragonfly

Not much later, this was probably about 3.45

nirofo.

----------


## kas

Lizz you have some superb colours there and Nirofo the Sunset at Coldbackie is a classic shot.

----------


## North Light

nirofo,
The Thurso harbour sunset is lovely.

----------


## Kenn



----------


## changilass

Wow I likes that one Liz, its stunning

----------


## daviddd

Kalbarri WA

----------


## daviddd

wow, that's a cracker of Sibster Lizz!

----------


## cullbucket



----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> wow, that's a cracker of Sibster Lizz!


Couldn't agree more,well done Lizz.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> Kalbarri WA


A gorgeous silhouette.Like it a lot.

----------


## Deemac

Here's a series of 3 images taken today (15th Jan 2009) taken in memory of my mother who passed away very unexpecedly yesterday.

----------


## psyberyeti

Lizz, I like your Sibster cow. Well spotted. :: 




>

----------


## daviddd

great shots Deemac - it looks as if God is coming out of the firmament! I'm sorry to hear about your mother.

----------


## tjc

> Here's a series of 3 images taken today (15th Jan 2009) taken in memory of my mother who passed away very unexpecedly yesterday.


Very sorry to hear about your mothers passing Deemac. Please accept my condolences and sympathies.

Youv`e caught amazing images in her memory.

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Deemac

Thanks for all your kind words folks. Appreciated.

----------


## North Light

Deemac,
Great set of photographs, and Please accept my condolences and sympathies.

----------


## Sporran

Deemac, those are lovely photos you took in memory of your mother. I am so sorry to hear of her sudden passing away! Please accept my sincere sympathy.

----------


## whitecloud

bless you demac so sorry to hear of your loss my deepest sympathies to you and your family, sunsets and sunrises are one of my favorite things and you capture them so well.Wonderful photos .
love and blessings
whitecloud x

----------


## Deemac

Again folks, thanks for all your kind words. I am touched by all the PM's and messages from fellow orgers.

----------


## shazzap

My condolences to you and what beautiful photos

----------


## nirofo

Those great atmospheric shots no doubt convey the way you're feeling, please accept my condolences and sympathies on your loss.

nirofo.

----------


## wifie

St Andrews dunes 25 Jan 09

----------


## Raven

Och well... Dunnet this afternoon again... what a hard life we have ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> St Andrews dunes 25 Jan 09


Just love sillhouettes Wifie,nice one.

----------


## North Light

Raven,
Great colours.

----------


## Raven

Cant remember but I think OH shot this one...  :Wink:

----------


## dessie

these photo,s taken a few minutes apart with my little nikon 2mp ..this evening...

----------


## Deemac

> Cant remember but I think OH shot this one...


Lovely colours and layers

----------


## eddiston

Taken on Christmas day 2008

----------


## Sporran

I'm just lovin' all the beautiful photos on this thread, folks!  :Smile: 

Your Harpsdale sunset is certainly something to harp about, eddiston! A gorgeous sunset, gorgeously reflected!  ::

----------


## Raven

eddiston, your pic certainly got the X-Factor  ::

----------


## Kenn

That's a stunning picture eddiston

----------


## psyberyeti

A slightly reworked (but only slightly - the natural colours are almost saturated) photo of the 'Boiling Sea - Exploding Sky'. It's the view from my kitchen.


Currently listening to 'My Angel in the Night' - I really must get back to some harder stuff :: . Ah, 'Caramel Dancing' - that should do it :: . OK Corvus Corax it is - I'm wearing out the dimples on the HD disk.

----------


## wifie

Oh psyber can I come and do your dishes so I can look out on that?   :: 

Eddiston - smashing orangey bits!   :Grin:

----------


## Raven

Apart from the hey balls its a stunner :Smile:  Do you wear a hat that goes with the music???  ::

----------


## Kenn

Sorry about the spray blots on the lens.

----------


## wifie

> Sorry about the spray blots on the lens.


I quite like the wee purple ball in the middle!   :Smile:   Lovely photo Lizz!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head



----------


## North Light

MPH,

Like those two, good colours.

----------


## wifie

Love the colours and reflection in no 1 MPH!  :Grin:

----------


## Anne x

Lovely Pics MPH thank you

----------


## psyberyeti

> Apart from the hey balls its a stunner Do you wear a hat that goes with the music???


Ahh, you mean a silly black pointy with ear coverings and a definite medeaival look about it :: ? Naahhh, I would looka right prawn! ::  I'm too cool for that.

----------


## psyberyeti

5 years of sunsets and sunrises - excellent :: . The view from home;


Hmmm, mostly as it is. Shame about the street lamps.

----------


## psyberyeti

Original colours, just cropped and a bit of contrast to the sea. 
Currently listening to 'Haggard'

----------


## wifie

Love the sky in no 1 mr p - looks like bits are trying to fall out of it!  :Grin:

----------


## psyberyeti

Hello wifie, used my point and shoot and I think the glare caused a ghosting effect on the sensor. Some cameras don't like to pointed directly at a  bright sun :: . 



> Love the sky in no 1 mr p - looks like bits are trying to fall out of it!

----------


## wifie

> Hello wifie, used my point and shoot and I think the glare caused a ghosting effect on the sensor. Some cameras don't like to pointed directly at a  bright sun.


Aaaw poor wee camera - but cool effect tho!

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Gorgeous sunrise in Armadale this morning - just caught the end of it and went dashing out in the snow in my slippers!

----------


## Sporran

That's so lovely, caz. Thanks for dashing out in your slippers to take it!  :Smile:

----------


## Kenn

It looked almost like a whale fluke silhouetted against the sky.

----------


## kara

thrumster



http://www.flickr.com/photos/whispa63/3273286169/

----------


## ett23

Thurso sunrise taken a fortnight ago I think

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn

Using my camera that is n't much younger than me but has a very fast shutter and a fixed wide angle lens.

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## Deemac

Was trawling, while archiving and clearing all the dead wood, when I came across these skys. C&C most welcome.

1. Xmas day 2008 - HDR


2. Here's my god rays sky


3. Drama background sky1

----------


## Ricco

> Gorgeous sunrise in Armadale this morning - just caught the end of it and went dashing out in the snow in my slippers!


Cracking photo, CM.  Love all the chromatic contrasts.

----------


## DEEKER



----------


## tjc

Wow... some great sunsets/sunrises posted here... great captures everybody...

Here`s a Dunnet Head sunset I got a wee while ago...







Oh yeh... spot the Geese...

----------


## wifie

Fab colours - esp like no 1 tjc!  I spotted the geese!  :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Excellent shots tjc,its No3 for me.
Was just about to say what bl***y geese and then i put my specs on ::

----------


## tjc

Lol MPH...

Thanks both...

Glad you like the pics and that you spotted the Geese.  :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Definitely no geese,although with my eyesight there could well be. :: 



Biggerised version @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/norther...25358/sizes/l/

----------


## wifie

Had a look at the biggerised version and I liked it!  :Smile:

----------


## dragonfly

lovely colours TJC & MPH 

<goes looking for glasses as sees no geese  :: >

----------


## tjc

Cheers dragonfly.

I promise you... they _are_ there...

(psst... pick no 3...)

 :Wink: 

Nice shot there MPH... like the colours and how the waters come out.

----------


## dragonfly

> Cheers dragonfly.
> 
> I promise you... they _are_ there...[SIZE=1]
> 
> (psst... pick no 3...)


right whats the number for specsavers??  I had to hold laptop right up to my nose before I could spot them  ::  the joys of middle age!!!

----------


## tjc

> right whats the number for specsavers??  I had to hold laptop right up to my nose before I could spot them  the joys of middle age!!!


Lol... glad you found them dragonfly...

 :Grin:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Not a lot going on here but it seemed to turn out ok,i think.



Biggerised version @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/norther...41596/sizes/l/

----------


## wifie

That's beautiful MPH - really looks good in the larger version on flickr - the splashes of orange colour on the foreshore come alive!  What is the long white light on the horizon?

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Glad you like it Wifie,i just wisnae sure about it.
The line on the horizon is the Ola.....i mean the Hamnavoe.Just cant stop calling it the Ola.

----------


## tjc

Really like that MPH... lovely shot.

I keep saying to myself I`m gonna try some night shots but never have yet.

If I could get anything like that I`d be chuffed.  :Smile: 

Love the way the Hamnavoe (it`ll always be tha Ola, lol) has turned out...

----------


## shazzap

Beautiful colours

----------


## Sporran

I love your photo too, MPH, especially when viewed in the large size!  :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thanks for the comments everyone.

tjc,i really enjoy the sunset to darkness time of day,its always my favourite time to go for a walk and if i manage to get a couple of good photos its a bonus,if not i've still had a nice walk,a kind win win situation.

----------


## tjc

> Thanks for the comments everyone.
> 
> tjc,i really enjoy the sunset to darkness time of day,its always my favourite time to go for a walk and if i manage to get a couple of good photos its a bonus,if not i've still had a nice walk,a kind win win situation.


I have to agree MPH...that`s the time I like best myself... don`t always manage to get out and about then but it`s a time I really like too.

I`ll try and get some shots next time I`m out at that time.  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Another great photo MPH! :Smile: 

As Wifie said, the light reflected onto the riverbank is beautiful. The 'biggerised' ::  version is lovely.

As you say nighttime walks are lovely, especially when the skies are clear and there is moonlight.  So keep going for your nighttime walks and sharing these great photos!

----------


## eddiston

Thought I would try something I don't normally do - long exposures and a tripod. I couldn't resist capturing the colours. Sunset taken yesterday evening at Harpsdale. Not sure what the name of the bright star/planet is.

----------


## wifie

Those are beautiful eddiston - great colours - I think no2 is my favourite!  :Smile:

----------


## tjc

Great colours eddiston... a guess at the star would be Venus? But MPH or astroman will tell you for sure...  :Smile:

----------


## astroman

> Great colours eddiston... a guess at the star would be Venus? But MPH or astroman will tell you for sure...


Stunning colours Eddiston. I was outside around sunset - how did I miss that?
Like tjc my guess would also be that it is the planet Venus in the second image.

----------


## tjc

A sunset over Dunnet Bay I got a couple of days ago. A slight levels tweak and a wee sharpen... the rest was down to mother nature.



Thanks for looking.  :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Beautiful shot tjc and you've done a great job of capturing the sun too.Not the easiest thing to do.
Is that a dolphin or something like it bottom right just at the edge of the orange part of the sea?First geese now dolphins ::

----------


## tjc

> Beautiful shot tjc and you've done a great job of capturing the sun too.Not the easiest thing to do.
> Is that a dolphin or something like it bottom right just at the edge of the orange part of the sea?First geese now dolphins


Cheers MPH.

Could be a dolphin... to be honest I`m not sure. I saw something out there I know that. There was quite a lot of birds about so I thought it was just more of them.  :Smile:

----------


## North Light

eddiston,
Love the Harpsdale sunset, particularly the second photograph.

tjc,
Beautifully caught.

mph,
Beautifully balanced exposure in the harbour shot.

----------


## tjc

Cheers North Light.  :Smile:

----------


## Kenn



----------


## shazzap

Beautiful   :Smile:

----------


## Deemac

It seems a while since I last posted anything. Here's a selection of some interesting sky views. All taken from Murkle.

#1


#2


#3

----------


## Deemac

and one more . . . . 

#4

----------


## Kenn

Like the last one, when nature puts on a show ,she sure does it in style.

----------


## wifie

Aye!  Has been a whiley deemac - like the coolness of no3!  :Smile:

----------


## tjc

Great set of skies Deemac. Really like no`s 2 and 4.  :Smile:

----------


## annthracks

and a sunrise...

----------


## wifie

Wow they're smokin annthracks!  :Smile:

----------


## tjc

annthracks

Smokin they certainly are.

Excellent shots with brilliant colours.  ::

----------


## jacktar



----------


## jacktar



----------


## Bobinovich

Aw it's just not fair  ::   I would really love many of these blown up and hung throught my house.  They are so stunning and have such dramatic colouring.  Congrats all contributors.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head



----------


## wifie

Fab colours jacktar!

MPH - great surf shots esp no 2!   :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Ty Wifie,it was a bonnie night.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/norther...06467/sizes/l/

----------


## wifie

Oh it sure seems it was - plenty "into the sun" opportunities!   :Wink:

----------


## tjc

Great shots jacktar and MPH...

Really like your first shot there MPH, love the way youv`e caught the water and the colour of the sky.  :Smile:

----------


## North Light

Deemac,
Some great colours caught in the sky.

annthracks,
Excellent.

jacktar,
What wonderful colours.

MPH,
Really like the surfing shots, and yes what a lovely evening, I was out at Gills taking photo's of the Pentalina.

----------


## dragonfly



----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Lovely shot Dragonfly,i'm just in from Holborn Head.Was a gorgeous night

----------


## wifie

That's a lovely pic dragonfly.  :Smile:

----------


## dragonfly

thanks both, just caught the tail end of it as I had to rush in from the windfarm but happy with what I did get as it was only about 5 mins before it disappeared completely

----------


## wifie



----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Beautiful shot Wifie,gorgeous colour and love the silhouettes of the bush/tree thingies.

----------


## wifie

LOL ty MPH - glad you like the tree thingies!   ::

----------


## dragonfly

lovely colours wifie, wish I had that view from my kitchen window - I've just got a doss house!!! though knock it down and I'd have a great view across Stainland and beyond 

Here's a couple I dashed out for this morning when I saw the sun rising

taken from just above Scrabster Beach

----------


## wifie

They're just beautiful dragonfly - so calm.  Nothing but mist here today!  :Frown:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Lovely smooth photos Dragonfly,great colour.Was up till 2.30 taking star trails so didn't wake up till about 8...me baaaaaaaaad.

Here's a couple of sunsets from last night.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/norther...51137/sizes/l/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/norther...61312/sizes/l/

----------


## wifie

Beautiful MPH - just beautiful.  :Smile:

----------


## tjc

Wow  :: 

Brilliant pics in here everybody.  :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head



----------


## dragonfly

is that another one from Thursday night or from last night MPH??  did you go right over Holborn head to the other side of the coast to get the photos?

I'd be feared of falling down one of those gorges walking back in dusk  :: 

another fantastic capture though

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thanks Dragonfly,that one is from Thursday night although last night was almost identical.
Thats taken from roughly 2-300 yards or so past Clett Rock so dont have to walk too far.

Its also not quite as dark as it looks,came back once from fishing down at the Head and was almost pitch black by the time we came in,very scary and never again.Always make sure i get of the Head in reasonable light.

Might take a walk up to the second headland,that should give a lot higher view looking over Brimms and along to the Sutherland coast,but ive walked from Thurso to HH and back on consecutive nights so thats enough for a while.

----------


## wifie

Beautiful capture there MPH - fabulous sky and love the pink reflection in the water.

----------


## annthracks

thanks for the comments peeps

----------


## annthracks



----------


## Kenn

Well done all some fabulous sunsets.

----------


## tjc

A couple of shots of Friday`s (03-04-09) sunset... once again taken looking over Dunnet Bay...

Our star.

----------


## Aaldtimer

> 


Sunset? ::

----------


## Deemac

tjc, lovely sunsets, particularly the first.

----------


## annthracks

Nice shots tjc,





> Sunset?


yes, about 4 in the afternoon 1st of march, check the shadows on the dunes :-)

----------


## tjc

> tjc, lovely sunsets, particularly the first.


Cheers Deemac.  :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Terrific sunsets tjc,second one for me.The thin cloud in front of the lower half of the sun makes it look like Jupiter,you've caught it perfectly exposure wise.

----------


## tjc

> Nice shots tjc,


Thanks annthracks.  :Smile:

----------


## tjc

> Terrific sunsets tjc,second one for me.The thin cloud in front of the lower half of the sun makes it look like Jupiter,you've caught it perfectly exposure wise.


Many thanks MPH... in a way it was hard not to get a reasonably good shot that evening as it was just _so_ spectacular...

Glad you like them.  :Smile:

----------


## Deemac

Here's some of my sunset efforts taken on Tuesday evening at Dunnet Beach.

----------


## Kenn

No 1 for me.......how long did it take to put the gold foil down?

----------


## wicker05

Once again fantastic shots Deemac!  :Smile:

----------


## tjc

Brilliant sunsets Deemac...

No 3 for me but all excellent.

----------


## Sporran

I love all three, Deemac. Beautiful skies, and it's wonderful how you've captured the patterns on the beach.  ::

----------


## North Light

tjc,
Well caught, excellent exposure.

Deemac,
Wonderful textures and colours in the beach.

----------


## dl757



----------


## tjc

> tjc,
> Well caught, excellent exposure.


Thanks North Light... glad you like them.

----------


## tjc

dl757

Nice capture... shows just how big these things are  ::

----------


## the poacher

my youngest son took this one 2 months ago
its of the old coastguards in wick

----------


## tjc

Wow!

Some sky your lad`s caught there.

 ::

----------


## the poacher

thanks very much il tell him wen he comes home from school he will be delighted

its one o the best sunsises in wick iv seen in a long time

thanks again.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Aye ,your lad can be proud of that one poacher.

Think this one qualifies as a sunset,just!!

Lonesome Gull.


Big on Black @ http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/onblac...275&size=large

----------


## the poacher

love the colours you caught there il say its a good sun rise its diffrent to the cics you usualy see

peronaly i realy like it its diffrent

----------


## cullbucket

Sunset at well named Misty Cliffs

----------


## Kenn

First one's a cracker...just love the mist.

----------


## wifie

Like the subtle colour in the mist.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Lovely shots ,the mist gives them a sort of eerie look.
heres a couple from slightly less exotic Caithness.





Bigger on black versions @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/northern_exposures_2009/

----------


## tjc

Love the mist in the first cullbucket...

----------


## tjc

Two good shots MPH.

Awesome sky in the first...

 ::

----------


## Kenn

Errr who says Caithness aint erotic? 
Glad to see that I am not the only one who finds pylons against the sun an interesting shot.

----------


## Kenn

Whoops just cleaned me glasses an' you said exotic!

----------


## wifie

LOL lizz!  Is that why yer movin up?  :Wink:   :: 

Great shots MPH - amazing sky in no 1!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thanks folks,here's a couple more from out Stainland way.





Bigger versions @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/northern_exposures_2009/

----------


## wifie

Cool MPH!  Love the rays in no1 and fantastic colour graduation in no2 - I hate pylons but that truly is a great pylon shot!   :Grin:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thanks Wifie,i hate pylons and windmills but they can make a really striking photo(hopefully) ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

You never know whats going to drive past.......Thurso Fire Engine.

----------


## Bobinovich

Wicked shot MPH  :Grin:  - hate pylons & turbines too but loving the rays in your last sunset over Stainland and CB's misty shots.

----------


## wifie

The fire engine shot is superb MPH - lovin the colours and the glow!

----------


## tjc

That`s a spookily cool shot MPH...  ::

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## tiggertoo

> You never know whats going to drive past.......Thurso Fire Engine.


 likke the photo mph

----------


## wifie

I like no 2 lizz - looks like a painting!  What is the "pattern"  I can see on it tho?

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Big on Black @ http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/onblac...large&posted=1

----------


## wifie

Nice bollards!   :Grin:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> Nice bollards!


Thats what my OH said  ::  and sooooooooo over the top with the colour.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Ok,how about this one.



http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/onblac...611&size=large

----------


## Deemac

. . . . Much, much better. I do like that one alot. Great tonality.

----------


## shazzap

> Big on Black @ http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/onblac...large&posted=1


I like this one, i love sky photo's

----------


## Deemac

Here's a couple of my recent efforts. Not seen a real cracker in a while. :Frown: 

#1.


#2.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Have to admit the first one was me just wanting to get a vivid BLUE and ORANGE,nothing else.6 stops worth of NDgrads for starters.I actually liked it.Its weird,a way over the top sunrise with exaggerated colours gets almost 100 views and 8 positive comments on Flickr in less than a day and one i think is quite a nice scenic shot capturing that gorgeous light we've had lately creates no interest whatsoever.

There are some god awful arty farty images on Flickr that ppl get almost orgasmic over,a single blurred post sticking out of water gets hundreds of comments and thousands of views ,give it a pretentious name and all of a sudden its a work of art.

Its a side of photography which is a mystery to me and one which i have no intention of trying to solve either.

Nice shots Deemac,love the gentle colour tones.

----------


## the poacher

here is some more sunsets for you.

----------


## Deemac

Here's a couple more taken this week.

#1.


#2.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Terrific skies again Deemac.
Just caught this last night after a dash down to the shore.



Big on black @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/norther...09/3626311437/

----------


## Deemac

I do like No2. MPH. Great colour scheme

Here's a couple from last night

#1.



#2.

----------


## wifie

MPH I really like both of those!

Deemac shame about the telegraph pole in no 1 but no 2 is a cracker!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thanks Deemac,Wifie for taking the time out to comment..The first one went down really well on Flickr,judging by responces.
Pleased with how both of them turned out.

----------


## the poacher

some lovely pics there its good to look through them all and see all the diffrent colours and shades everyone has captured its great.

----------


## Sporran

Your photos in posts 666 and 673 are stunningly beautiful, MPH!  :Smile:

----------


## kas

Inspired by MPHs stuff and a magazine article I thought I would stay up and give the Solstice Sunrise a bash. First time I have tried long exposures and now I want one of those ND filter thingies. 

Cheers for the inspiration MPH.

----------


## kas

Superb Skies Deemac

----------


## wifie

Lovin yer long exposure shot Kas - really like the flashes of light on the stones!

----------


## Sporran

I love it, kas! So beautiful and serene looking!  ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Great shot Kas and thanks for the kind comments.That'll be you hooked now.Long exposure 
stuff is a lot of fun,you never know exactly how your image will turn out,especially if there is moving water or clouds,you have an idea how they might turn out but be prepared for some surprising results .

----------


## Tinkerbell09

Taken from a friends bedroom window in Dunbeath.

----------


## wifie

Wow fiery and fantastic!  :Grin:

----------


## Sporran

Now that's what I call a Dunbeath Delight, Tinkerbell09! Absolutely gorgeous!  :Grin:

----------


## dragonfly

this mornings sunrise on Scrabster Beach

----------


## Deemac

That's fabulous dragonfly, wonderful tones, well done.

----------


## Leanne

Here's the sunset from the night I moved up here! It was Ribena skies! No photoshop used either...

----------


## dragonfly

thanks Deemac, here;s another taken slightly later

----------


## wifie

Lovely sunrises dragonfly!  :Smile:

----------


## kara

> this mornings sunrise on Scrabster Beach


wow great shot  :Smile:

----------


## donsinc



----------


## Kevin Milkins



----------


## Rheghead



----------


## Rheghead



----------


## Rheghead



----------


## Rheghead



----------


## Kenn

Whoooo some of them look as though they were painted.

----------


## Stingray

Nice ones Rheghead! Looks like Sandside?

----------


## Rheghead

Yep Sandside this morning, I think the pinky bits are slightly over exposed but yeah it does give an oil painting effect.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sporran

Some spectacular captures there, Rheghead! Well done!  :Smile:

----------


## nirofo

You must have been a bit tyred when you took the first shot! Sorry, couldn't resist it.

Great pics, I usually miss the sunrise, I'm usually in time for the sunset though.

nirofo.

----------


## North Light

Great sunrise Rheghead, well caught.

----------


## dragonfly

Sunsets from Dwarwick Harbour on Saturday night just before the sun pillar appeared - wish I had stayed here for a few more minutes before heading home

----------


## wifie

a Perthshire sunset from Sunday night

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

My kinda colours.You've done well to keep the sun glare from dominating everything.

----------


## wifie

Thanks MPH!

----------

